# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  ПК зависает несколько раз при включении

## Bonnyk

Всем здрасте! 

Нужна помощь в решении следующей проблемы: ПК зависает при первом включении после полного отключения питания с длительностью простоя более 6 часов. Для того чтобы нормально включить ПК уходит порядка 25-60минут - это 3-5 зависаний. Зависает только при включении!

Приблизительно это выглядит так: включение ПК->загрузка ОС->зависание в ОС->перезагрузка->зависание при проверке периф.устройств.->перезагрузка(обычно уже не помогает)->полное отключение ПК->включение->загрузка ОС->BlueScreen(иногда даже и на нем виснет, не давая создать дамп данных)->выключение. И опять с начала, пока нормально не включиться.

После зависания при перезагрузке вместо одного продолжительного сигнала BIOS'a(AWARD), который означает всё ок, звучит вот такой(вроде как 10 коротких) - http://zalil.ru/31356627. 
Вот еще все дампы памяти сделанные Windows при BS от 29 мая - http://zalil.ru/31356661.

Компу уже 2 года, первые пол года работал нормально, следующие пол года были эти зависания, потом опять на пол года пропали и вот сейчас снова появились.

Конфигурация ПК:
МП – GIGABYTE GA-EP43C-DS3
ВА – GeForce GTX260 1GB OC
ЦП – Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 2.66GHz
БП – ASUS 450W
ОЗУ – 2 планки по 2ГБ
ОС - Windows 7

----------


## старрой

На мой взгляд дело в БП , для GTX260 450W мало . Минимум 500W и желательно по 18A на линиях по 12B .

----------


## slava.sse

позаимствуйте у друга на время блок питания на 500вт или же принесите в сц,мол пусть они вам потестят комп ваш на ихнем блоке питания в 500вт,жаль у вас нету встроеной видяйки,а то можно было-бы и дома запустить ваш комп без дискретной,если всё норм то значит блок питания нужен помощнее,и зачем асусовский блок питания покупать,можно купить блок питания inwin powerman или fsp group ,они по качеству не уступают брэндовым блокам питания такой-же мощности,и стоят дешевле их.

----------


## bj0ker

> можно купить блок питания inwin powerman


Ага, и нажить себе проблеммы еще и с БП...  в данной комплектации БП  не играет главной роли. Проблемма в материнке, а скорее всего с БИОСом, или южным мостом. Может быть конечно еще и винт, но это маловероятно.

----------


## старрой

Пятисотваттник это не импровизация , а суровая проза жизни .
 Судя по обозначению видео это подразогнанная http://www.inno3d.com/products/graph...gtx260_oc.html от 3D , там по приколу указан БП на 400W . А NV , думаю ей лучше знать что нужно http://www.nvidia.com/object/product...tx_260_us.html , указывает 500W .

----------


## bj0ker

> Пятисотваттник это не импровизация , а суровая проза жизни .
>  Судя по обозначению видео это подразогнанная http://www.inno3d.com/products/graph...gtx260_oc.html от 3D , там по приколу указан БП на 400W . А NV , думаю ей лучше знать что нужно http://www.nvidia.com/object/product...tx_260_us.html , указывает 500W .


Ага... давайте тогда проще сразу поставим БП Hiper [K1000] 1000W, 13.5cm Fan, Chrome Blades, Act PFC, W/20+4, P4/EPS 4/8 pin, SATA x 10, PCIE(6+2)x6, P8x1 или БП Corsair [CMPSU-750HXEU] 750W, ATX v2.2, EPS12V v2.91, Modular Power Supply

----------


## старрой

> Ага... давайте тогда проще сразу поставим БП Hiper [K1000] 1000W, 13.5cm Fan, Chrome Blades, Act PFC, W/20+4, P4/EPS 4/8 pin, SATA x 10, PCIE(6+2)x6, P8x1 или БП Corsair [CMPSU-750HXEU] 750W, ATX v2.2, EPS12V v2.91, Modular Power Supply


 А что хороший БП , но не для этого случая .
PS Будь добрее и люди к тебе потянутся .:noofftop:

----------


## bj0ker

> PS Будь добрее и люди к тебе потянутся .


Дак я и не злой....

----------


## Bonnyk

Всем спасибо за помощь! Помогла перестановка местами планок ОЗУ.

З.Ы. БП шёл вместе с ASUS'овским корпусом, заменить на то время не было возможности. Да и 450W для такой системы вполне нормально, если сильно не разгонять систему.

----------

